
Government Prevails in Bid for Anti-Trump Website’s Subscriber Data - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-24/u-s-prevails-in-bid-for-anti-trump-website-s-subscriber-data
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _US judge rules DreamHost must hand over user data from
anti-Trump website to DoJ, but imposes limits and will vet which information
DoJ uses_

